# Hoyt carbon g3 for sale at "outsportshop"



## Jeramiefung (Jun 30, 2012)

Have anyone bought anything from outsportshop in Indonesia? They have brand new Hoyt carbon element g3 for sale for only $1025 with free shipping. And they have all the options that you can choose. The only catch is that they only accept money transfer by bank as the way of payment! I wonder if this is something that can be trusted. Any idea from anyone? Thks


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Why don't you just drive over there and make sure they are legitimate! Seriously, no way!


----------

